# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Bazalna temperatura ako dodje do trudnoce ???

## Mira R.

Zna li neko kakva je bazalna temperatura ako je doslo do oplodnje ?
Neposredno, prije sledeceg pocetka ciklusa dolazi do naglog pada BT, sto je znak da do zaceca nije doslo .
Pozdrav

----------


## Vishnja

U slucaju da je doslo do trudnoce , bt ostaje povisena narednih 9 meseci! Za to je odgovoran progesteron. Mislim da se cak i nakon implantacije malcice povisi.

----------


## Mira R.

Da li je nakon ovulacije povisena jednako kao i kada dodje do zaceca,ili je kod zaceca nesto visa ?

----------


## plavaa

Prilicno pouzdanim znakom trudnoce smatra se 18 povisenih temp. za redom.
Nakon oplodnje, moguce je da temp. malo padne, i nakon toga se digne jos vise, cesto uz lagani spotting taj dan - to se smatra znakom implantacije (racuna se da se javlja 7-10 dana nakon O)

----------


## Mira R.

Kada je jutarnja temperatura mjerena vaginalno ispod 37 znaci li da nije doslo do zaceca ? Zanimale bi me prosjecne vrijednosti u celziusima
Kako izgleda diagram kada nije i kada jeste doslo do zaceca, mjereno u toku 28 dana.
Unaprijed se zahvaljujem,  Mira

----------


## wewa

Cao, Miro!
vrijednosti temp. su relativne, zavisno od osobe. nema apsolutnih vrijednosti ni promjena.
najbolje je da se registrujes na Fertility Friend-u: www.fertilityfriend.com, to je web site na kojem besplatno mozes mjeriti bazalnu temp. i praviti grafikon, tamo mozes naci galeriju grafikona drugih clanica.
tu galeriju mozes pretrazivati po parametrima koje sama odredis, dakle mozes uporediti i grafikone s trudnocom i bez nje.

tipicno je da nakon ovulacije dodje do povisenja bazalne temp. za nekih 0,2 ili 03, od najvise vrijednosti u prvom dijelu ciklusa, pa da ta temp. traje do zaceca, nakon cega dodje do onog pada zbog implantacije, pa ponovnog porasta - tako dobijes tzv. trifazicnu krivulju sa tri porasta temp.

kod ciklusa u kojima ne dodje do zaceca taj treci dio, odnosno treci porast temp. izostaje, a temp. obicno pada na vrijednost od pocetka ciklusa nekih dan-dva-tri prije pocetka krvarenja.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Kada je jutarnja temperatura mjerena vaginalno ispod 37 znaci li da nije doslo do zaceca


Temp. se na mjeri vaginalno, može eventualno rektalno, ali mislim da nema potrebe, klasika pod rukom je sasvim OK.

----------


## wewa

Aleksandra, naprotiv! 
za mjerenje bazalne temp. se preporuca mjerenje u ustima ili vaginalno, jer su rezultati stabilniji.

----------


## plavaa

Evo samo nekoliko nabacabih chartova koje sam trazila po ovom kriteriju:
trudnoca
mjerenje u °C
znakovi implantacije

link na chart 1 :: link na chart 2 :: link na chart 3 :: link na chart 4

----------


## Indi

> Prilicno pouzdanim znakom trudnoce smatra se 18 povisenih temp. za redom.
> Nakon oplodnje, moguce je da temp. malo padne, i nakon toga se digne jos vise, cesto uz lagani spotting taj dan - to se smatra znakom implantacije (racuna se da se javlja 7-10 dana nakon O)


plava čudo si  :Love:  

Hvala za chartove...buduci mi je temperatura veca no inace 37,6 (inace do 37,4-5) sve se nadam da se nešto događa, ali tko bi mogao predvidjeti što je je s tijelom jer je sve nekako slično ko pms :Smile:

----------


## Indi

Mada moram priznati da ništa ne kontam ove znakove na chartovima :?

----------


## Indi

> Mira R. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kada je jutarnja temperatura mjerena vaginalno ispod 37 znaci li da nije doslo do zaceca
> 
> 
> Temp. se na mjeri vaginalno, može eventualno rektalno, ali mislim da nema potrebe, klasika pod rukom je sasvim OK.


I to 8 za mjerenje u ustima 8min., a vaginalno ili rektalno nešto manje!

----------


## plavaa

> Mada moram priznati da ništa ne kontam ove znakove na chartovima :?


Pitaj sto ti nije jasno, objasnit cu ti.  :) 




> Hvala za chartove...buduci mi je temperatura veca no inace 37,6 (inace do 37,4-5) sve se nadam da se nešto događa, ali tko bi mogao predvidjeti što je je s tijelom jer je sve nekako slično ko pms:)


Enitajm :)
U tome i je fora. SVE moze biti znak M, ali i SVE moze biti znak trudnoce... Zahebana stvar :D




> I to 8 za mjerenje u ustima 8min., a vaginalno ili rektalno nešto manje!


Rekltalno se ne mjeri bazalna temp., bar koliko ja znam.
8 minuta za zivin toplomjer - ja imam digitalni, i drzim ga ispod jezika dok ne zazvizdi  ;)

----------


## Mira R.

Ne mogu se ovdje registrovati ???
http://www.fertilityfriend.com/
Pozdrav,  Mira

----------


## plavaa

Na tom linku ni ne mozes. 
Mozes na ovom: http://www.fertilityfriend.com/fforeg.html

----------


## Mira R.

Probala sam , linkovala sam se i na tu stranicu. Ne ide ?!
Dobijem ovo :  http://www.fertilityfriend.com/ffo/signup.php

----------


## Mira R.

Signup Wizard 




Unfortunately your request for membership could not be processed favorably at this time. You may want to try again in a few days. This is not an error, please consult Membership Policy for more information. In addition please review the following important notes:

If you have lost your password or if you never received it, please use our Lost Password form to retrieve your login information. Make sure to verify your SPAM/Junk mail setting before doing so to ensure that our email will not be incorrectly deleted.

If you have lost your password and have also changed email address since you registered, please use our Change Email form to retrieve your login information. Scroll down on the form to see the provision for lost password.

Please do not try to submit multiple requests as this will prevent you from getting and/or keeping a membership. We only allow one membership per person and per computer.

Note that both our Charting and Pregnancy sites use the same login information, you only need one account.

Thank you in advance for your understanding
Fertility Friend Online
Back To Fertility Friend TTC




© Dawn Software 1997-2003 - http://www.FertilityFriend.com
All Rights Reserved
License and Disclaimer

----------


## Franny

curke, sorry na gnjavazi. imami ja jedno pitanjce vezano za bazalnu temp.
naime, potaknuta vasim savjetima kako je to najpouzdaniji nacin da se otkrije je li bilo ovulacije ili nije, krenula sam i ja mjeriti temp. i to po savjetu : odmah ujutro kad se probudis. znam koja mi je inace normalna temperatura tijela (36,5 C), ali sad su mi mjerenja pokazala neke vrijenosti od npr 35,29 C (imam i ja digitalni pa kad zazvoni) ili 35,62 C. pa me zanima je li kod mjerenja u ustima normalno da je temp. niza nego kod npr. mjrenja ispod pazuha ili meni ne valja termometar??
nemam sad vremena niti mogucnosti, a nisam ga imala ni prije, ici isprobavati mjereci istu ispod pazuha (a mogla sam to i tako provjeriti).

hvala curke na odgovorima i pusa

 :Love:

----------


## wewa

Miro, izgleda da se pokusavas logirati s javnog kompjutera - negdje iz mreze ili sl. Nemam drugog objasnjenja za taj problem... bas mi je zao.

Franny, bazalna temp. je niza nego dnevna - ako mislis na dnevnu temp. pri "normalnoj" tjelesnoj temp. Inace, ako mjeris bazalnu i u ustima i ispod pazuha, bilo bi za ocekivati da je u ustima visa.

druga stvar, za bazalnu temp. je jako bitno da je uvijek mjeris u isto vrijeme, a ne samo poslije budjenja - to znaci i vikendom  :Wink:

----------


## plavaa

> Unfortunately your request for membership could not be processed favorably at this time. You may want to try again in a few days. This is not an error, please consult Membership Policy for more information.


A to kaze ovo....



> Fertility Friend is a high quality and high reliability online service. As part of our philosophy we offer a free basic membership, however, we also control our membership growth to maintain a service of exceptional level to all members. Fertility Friend is entirely funded by its VIP Membership. We do not rely on advertizing or on traffic to fund our service; our focus is solely on quality.
> 
> First time members receive a free 30 days trial of our VIP services as part of their registration.
> 
> Our Membership Policy is fully handled by our automated Membership Request System. We allow one membership per person and per computer. We strive to offer our service to the largest number of people with or without the means of purchasing our VIP services.
> 
> Please note that we do not sell VIP memberships to non members.


Mozda je vec netko registiran s tog kompa stvarno.. Ako imas komp doma, probaj tako; a ako ne upali - posalji mail na support@fertilityfriend.com i pitaj u cemu je problem  :Smile:

----------


## Franny

hvala draga wewa.
ali budim ti se ja i vikendom, hehe. ma znam sto si mislila. vec sam skontala, citajuci i ove i druge postove, da se mjeri uvijek cca u isto vrijeme.
hm, onda ne kuzim zakaj sam tak "podhladjena"  :Smile:  u 7 ujutro??
a ako mjerim obicnim toplomjerom, onda ne kuzim tak detaljno te promjene temp. , a netko je rekao da se pika i razlika od 0,2 C npr.
pusai hvalajos jednom,

 :Love:

----------


## plavaa

Mozda spavas s otvorenim ustima, pa je temp niza  :/

----------


## wewa

Franny, nema na cemu  :Wink: 
zelim ti sto prije + na testicu!

----------


## Mira R.

Gdje se mogu kupiti takvi termometri. Imaju mnogo bolju preglednost i vrh im je prilagodjeniji odnosno kontaktna povrsina ?
Pozdrav,  Mira

----------


## plavaa

Ne postoje posebni toplomjeri za mjerenje bazalne temperature.
Ja sam si kupila obicni digitalni i sve je ok, a mozes i s zivinim  :Smile:

----------


## wewa

zapravo postoje, modice nasa, ali se ne mogu naci na nasim trzistima...
to su super-osjetljivi toplomjeri, s vise podioka.

----------


## Indi

> Indi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mada moram priznati da ništa ne kontam ove znakove na chartovima :?
> 
> 
> Pitaj sto ti nije jasno, objasnit cu ti.


Ne kužim ove oznake ispot, pa ne mogu skontati kad je ovulacija, kad je bio dan oplodnje i tome sl. 

Hvala  :Love:

----------


## wewa

dan ovulacije oznacen je ukrstanjem onih dviju crvenih linija, dan oplodnje je obicno oznacen kao +, PM ili AM u rubrici BD - baby dancing - sto je eufemizam za sex.
CM je naravno oznaka za cervical mucus - ili cervikalnu sluz, a M u toj rubrici oznacava mentruaciju, * je spotting, E znaci eggwhite - kao bjelanjak, S znaci sticky - ljepljiva, D je dry, suha.

Pitaj ako te jos nesto zanima  :Wink:

----------


## plavaa

> zapravo postoje, modice nasa, ali se ne mogu naci na nasim trzistima...
> to su super-osjetljivi toplomjeri, s vise podioka.


Pisala sam u zurbi, s faksa, i u biti htjela rec tocno to sto i ti - ne postoje kod nas.
Malo sam skratila   :Laughing:  

 :Love:

----------


## wewa

sto rekli u NMK - is okej :D

----------


## Mira R.

Ja sam nasla ovaj za tu namjenu http://www.electronicshealthcare.com...E_MC-301N.html
Pozdrav

----------


## plavaa

Inace, objasnjenja su tu: http://www.fertilityfriend.com/layou...chart_key.html

----------


## plavaa

Ovulation Tracking Chart to record temperature for tracking ovulation patternsLarge Display for easy readingBeep confirms that you are using the basal thermometer correctlyMemory...recalls last temperatureAuto shut off...to preserve battery lifeIncludes 5 probe covers

Bezveze.
Chat si mozete same nacrtat, ili pratiti preko FFa (preporucam).
Veliki displej ima bilokoji, ja imam 2 doma digitalna.
Pisti i moj. Oba. 
Pamti zadnju temperaturu (pa pogledam kasnije, ne moram ja pamtit).
Iskljucivanje nisam sigurna, mogla bih probat. Al ne treba mi - ja ga sama iskljucim.
5 zastita nemam, iskreno, sto ce mi  :? 

Kupite si obicni digitalni toplomjer, samo pazite da pokazuje *2 decimale* (ne onaj zuti po 30 kn iz DMa   :Laughing:  ) i to je to.
Ne treba neki kojem ce napisat da je za bazalnu temp. Samo ispada poseban, i mogu dici cijenu na to...

----------


## Indi

hvala Wish! :Smile: 

Po onim chartovima ispada, ako sam sve dobro uhvatila da je zenama koje su bile trudne pred ocekivanu menstruaciju ipak temperatura malo padala, i da im drasticno padne oko 7 dana nakon ovulacije pa se onda jako digne....cool...

Ono sto mi je interesatno je da ni jedna nije imala porast preko 37,2.

----------


## Indi

> hvala Wish!
> 
> Po onim chartovima ispada, ako sam sve dobro uhvatila da je zenama koje su bile trudne pred ocekivanu menstruaciju ipak temperatura malo padala, i da im drasticno padne oko 7 dana nakon ovulacije pa se onda jako digne....cool...
> 
> Ono sto mi je interesatno je da ni jedna nije imala porast preko 37,2.



E ,da, je li pravilo da nakon 7 dana po ovulaciji drasticno padne temperatura ako je trudnoca u pitanju?

----------


## wewa

Pretpostavljam da mene pitas :D

nema tu nekog jaaaako bitnog pravila, Plavaa ti je dala linkove na grafove u kojima postoji taj implantacijski dip, napisala je da je pretrazivala po tim kriterijima, a ja ti predlazem da pogledas i druge grafove  :Wink:

----------


## Indi

wew, oslovih te kao Wish, sorry, hvala na odgovorima :Smile: 

Ma ne znam jos to traziti pa ću drugi put, a i ne mogu se jos time baviti, jer cu onda doista zabrijati  da sam trudna  :Grin:  jer mi je bila ranija ovulacija...a bila sam  sigurna da ovaj mjesec nema sanse da je sustignemo jer je MM trebao tad putovati, tj. otputovao je....

----------


## Franny

eh, plavaaaaaa, skontala si me odmah   :Wink:  . Fakat spavam s otvorenim ustima (citaj : hrcem, hehe). vis ti o cemu sve ovisi mjerenje temperature...bum si flaster stavila po noci (a i pricam u snu pa bu vise koristi   :Kiss:  )
pusa.

----------


## Franny

hvala wewa, vracam istom mjerom, dapace duplo +,+  8)

----------


## dadukano

bok svima ! može mala pomoć  imala sam tri BT iznad linije (36.26) i f friend mi je pokazao ovulaciju, da bi nakon 5 dana  poslje  pokazao da nisam JOŠ imala ovulaciju, ostala sam u šoku.  :?

----------


## plavaa

daj pliz link na chart

----------


## dadukano

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/i...hp?interface=0

----------


## Indi

dadukano provjeri navedeni link...ja ne vidim chart! Nije da se razumijem nego da ti plavaa može odgovoriti :Smile:

----------


## plavaa

> http://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/i...hp?interface=0


Ovaj link vodi na moj vlastiti chart, tvoj chart, bilociji chart nakon logina te osobe   :Wink:  

Ti pliz daj link na tvoj "homepage"   :Smile:  
Trebao bi izgledati slicno ovome: http://www2.fertilityfriend.com/home/ivanas samo umjesto ivanas neka rijec koju si ti upisala, ili neki brojevi   :Wink:

----------


## dadukano

sorry, nemogu nikako da pšaljem ili neznam kako, pokušala sam da dodam ime al neće :?

----------


## plavaa

Ides na onaj izbornik sa strane >> *sharing* >> *home page setup* >> (i kopiras ono sto ti pise ispod) *Your Charting Home Page Web Address*

----------


## dadukano

http://www2.fertilityfriend.com/home/eae7e

----------


## plavaa

e, to mi treba! *thumbs up*

Po ovome sto ja vidim nisi imala ovulaciju jos. Em nemas plodnu sluz, em ti nije temperature ne pokazuju ovulaciju.

Preporucam ti da temp od osmog dana ciklusa zanemaris (discard) - nisi mjerila u isto vrijeme kao ostale i vrijednost ce ti buniti program.

Sad samo dalje mjeri svaki dan u isto vrijeme, i vidit cemo kako ce izgledat :))

----------


## Franny

a moze jos jedno pitanjce (za mene "pothladjenu", hehe)?

ok, pomirila sam se da mi je ocito temp. oko 36 C (jer mi je vec par dana za redom na istom: 36,39 C (dok je prije bila niza od toga, cak i 35,29 C!) pa me zanima, mora li temp. nuzno biti prema 37 C odnosno preko tih vrjednosti ukoliko se dogodilo zacece? znam da je sve to individualno, ali me zbunjuje jer mi je dosad uvijek temp. bila oko 36,5 C (pod time mislim dok nisam tako intenzivno pocela mjeriti temperaturu). po nekim mojim izracunima i "simptomima", ovulacija mi je bila oko 15. 10. i od tada mi je prakticki stalno jednaka temp, niti pada, niti raste (valjda nije toplomjer riknuo?). naravno, ne zelim se vise lazno nadat. pa me, molim vas, razuvjerite s nekim vecim brojkama, hehe.

i jos nekaj: sjecajuci se prijasnjih godina, iscjedak mi je bio uglavnom vodenkast, malo gusci oko ovulacije, medjutim sad kad sam to pocela intenzivno pratiti - vodenkast je (npr. ako zaboravim stavit dnevni ulozak, gacice su mi kao da sam se lagano popiskila; oprostite na tako detaljnom opisu). e sad, meni je i nadalje sve vodenkasto ( i nisam ovaj put mogla tocno primijetiti da je gusci nego inace) pa me zanima: ako se npr. dogodila oplodnja, ima li iscjetka ili i on nestaje kao kad se tijelo priprema za dobivanje M??(tzv. suha faza).

hvala na odgovorima, kaj bih ja bez vas? i oprostite ako mozda postavljam glupa pitanja, ali vi ste mi kao enciklopedija.


puse,

 :Love:

----------


## dadukano

hvala, a kaj da radim  kad mi posao zahtjeva različito vrijeme buđenja, da li mi to jako utječe na BT, te kako da to rješim ?  :Love:

----------


## plavaa

Mozes mjeriti BT cak i ako radis u smjenama... Naci cu ti link, negdje sam ga imala..

Daj mi pliz napisi kako se budis koji dan..

----------


## plavaa

> Fertility Friend[/url]]*How can I chart my BBT if I work shifts?*
> 
> It is not impossible to take your BBT if you work shifts, but it will be more challenging. Take your temperature at the time you wake up when you are most likely to have had the most sleep. Be as consistent as you can. On your days off, take your temperature after you wake up as well, even if it is at a different time. Make a note on your chart of changes in your waking schedule. You may take your temperature in the afternoon before you go to work if that is your usual waking time and the time after which you are most likely to have had the most sleep. It is not useful to take your temperature when you are already awake and active.

----------


## wewa

Franny, negdje na FF pise da nije nuzno da svaka zena ima ili prepozna ovulacijsku sluz kao bjelanjak, vec da je bitno da se primijeti promjena. sto znaci da ako imas vodenastu sluz od 12-15 dc. a prije toga je bila creamy ili sticky, znaci kremasta/bjelkasta/ljepljiva, onda je to uz povisenu temp. pouzdan znak da je ovulacija tu.

s druge strane, ako ti je temp. i sredinom odredjenog ciklusa priblizno jednaka kao u prvoj polovici, to moze biti znak da je ovulacija izostala ili da kasni. nije nuzno da ti je svaki ciklus ovulatorni.

sto se perioda nakon oplodnje tice, nazalost ne mogu govoriti iz iskustva, ali trudnice obicno zamjecuju pojacan sekret, mada ne znam tacno kada. znaci, ja bih ocekivala neki prozirni ili bjelkasti sekret u periodu kad ga obicno nema. e sad, ja obicno neposredno pred m. imam neki iscjedak, znaci nisu dry days, pa je i to vjerovatno individualno.

ne brini sto ti je sad ovo previse informacija, treba ti neko vrijeme da udjes u fazon,  a nadam se da ces i prije toga ugledati +!  :Wink: 



> a moze jos jedno pitanjce (za mene "pothladjenu", hehe)?
> 
> ok, pomirila sam se da mi je ocito temp. oko 36 C (jer mi je vec par dana za redom na istom: 36,39 C (dok je prije bila niza od toga, cak i 35,29 C!) pa me zanima, mora li temp. nuzno biti prema 37 C odnosno preko tih vrjednosti ukoliko se dogodilo zacece? znam da je sve to individualno, ali me zbunjuje jer mi je dosad uvijek temp. bila oko 36,5 C (pod time mislim dok nisam tako intenzivno pocela mjeriti temperaturu). po nekim mojim izracunima i "simptomima", ovulacija mi je bila oko 15. 10. i od tada mi je prakticki stalno jednaka temp, niti pada, niti raste (valjda nije toplomjer riknuo?). naravno, ne zelim se vise lazno nadat. pa me, molim vas, razuvjerite s nekim vecim brojkama, hehe.
> 
> i jos nekaj: sjecajuci se prijasnjih godina, iscjedak mi je bio uglavnom vodenkast, malo gusci oko ovulacije, medjutim sad kad sam to pocela intenzivno pratiti - vodenkast je (npr. ako zaboravim stavit dnevni ulozak, gacice su mi kao da sam se lagano popiskila; oprostite na tako detaljnom opisu). e sad, meni je i nadalje sve vodenkasto ( i nisam ovaj put mogla tocno primijetiti da je gusci nego inace) pa me zanima: ako se npr. dogodila oplodnja, ima li iscjetka ili i on nestaje kao kad se tijelo priprema za dobivanje M??(tzv. suha faza).
> 
> hvala na odgovorima, kaj bih ja bez vas? i oprostite ako mozda postavljam glupa pitanja, ali vi ste mi kao enciklopedija.
> 
> 
> puse,

----------


## Franny

draga wewa,

a kaj to sto je temp. sa 35,29 C npr. skocila na 36,39 C ne racuna se kao neki porast? u kom smilu bi trebale biti vece promjene temp.? negdje sam procitala da se vrlo male razlike racunaju kao promjena.

hm, sad, sto se sluzi tice, to mi stvarno varira. sad ju , evo pratim cca mjesec dana, kakve je gustoce i kolicine (prije nisam). i dok ju nisam pratila, imam negdje u sjecanju podake da sam tocno znala primijetiti na wc papiru kao neke sluzave grudice, onak zelatinozne npr. a sad toga nema vec je sve kao tekucina. da li se sad to sto nema apsolutno nikakve promjene u gustoci sluzi smatra da nije bilo ovulacije? znaci, ako je sve npr. vodenasto cijelo vrijeme.  :? 

to je onaj bad, mene je samo strah da cu si ja dosta toga sugerirati i umisliti neke simptome jer sam sad bas intenzivno pocela pratit svoje tijelo i kao da sam opsjednuta time svime. lako je reci: opusti se, ne razmisljaj i sl. ali kaj mogu kad ja svaku noc u zadnje vijeme legnem u krevet i fino si pogladim tibicu s mislima kak ce se tu uskoro (fakat se tome nadam) nalaziti moja mala ribica...

pusa i hvala,

 :Love:

----------


## Franny

p.s.
sad sam se pridruzila fertility friend-u i upisala svoje vijednosti pa me zanima sto znace kratice BD i DPO? ako se neka od vas kuzi?? jer to nisam nigdje mogla pronaci. ima kao link za objasnjenje kratica, a kad to kliknem, baci me na neku bezveznu, opcenitu stranicu.
 :Razz:  
hvala i bokich

----------


## Franny

joj, sorry kaj sam dosadna, ali nasla sam sve kaj me zanimalo. samo je trebalo malo dulje cackat...
hvala, ko da jeste  :Smile:

----------


## wewa

Franny, ta tvoja promjena temp. je definitivni skok, ja sam govorila opcenito, pa te mozda zbunilo  :Wink: 

moj bi zakljucak i nekakvo generalno pravilo bilo da je svaki organizam jedinstven, a svaki ciklus prica za sebe, pa treba polako pratiti sve sto se desava iz ciklusa u ciklus.

ja sam tako zakljucila da je meni i inace temp. povisena iza ovulacije, i to ne samo bazalna nego uopce. ona, svaki put mogu odrediti kad mi je ovulacija i s kojeg jajnika ide, a prije nisam imala pojma o tome. istina, moj je trening za prepoznavanje simptoma potrajao nenadano dugo i jos traje...

Samo polako, uhodaces ce za sekundu! :pusa:

----------


## dadukano

budim se u 7:15, ali ima dana kada se dižem u 4: 30 , obično jednom tjedno ali zna se desiti i do 3 dana u tjednu

----------


## plavaa

A fak.  :/ 

Ja sam se dizala par dana u tjednu u 7, par u 9, onda sam jednostavno uvijek mjerila u 7, no ovo je velika razlika .... Probaj ovako kako kaze FF *slijeze ramenima*

----------


## Franny

a je li velika razlika od 2 sata, u mjerenju BT? naime, kad radim ujutro ja se dizem u 5h, tako da mjerim tep oko 5:20, a kad radim popodne, dizem se u 7h pa ju mjerim oko 7:20.
thx svima.
puse,
 :Love:

----------


## plavaa

Vrlo, vrlo velika.
Maximum koji se tolerira je +/- 30 min.

I kako to mislis - dizes se u 5, temp mjeris u 5:20. To onda nije bazalna temp.
Bazalna temperatura se mjeri onog trenutka kad otvoris oci, bez pricanja prije, a kamoli ustajanja iz kreveta. I svaki dan u isto vrijeme, nakon minimum 3-4 sata neprekinutog sna.

Tako da ti ja preporucam da ju mjeris svaki dan u 5 (pa i vikendom), a lako ti nakon toga nastavis spavat

----------


## Franny

ah, onda cu si obrisat chart za ovaj period jer mi vrijednosti ne vrijede  :Sad: 

mislila sam da se tolerira da cim se probudim odem na toalet (jer obicno cim otvorim oci prvo MORAM tamo, inace ce mi mjehur eksplodirat, nazalost) i odmah se vratim u krpe, izmjerim pa na posel. kuzim da se temp. pri svakom gibanju povecava, ali nisam uopce razmisljala da je to tak osjetljivo.

hvala plavaa, ja sam totalna neznalica jer to nisam dosad radila, ali mi tvoji savjeti pomazu.
i naravno, imat cu zatvorena usta dok spavam, hehe.

puse,

 :Love:

----------


## dadukano

imam još jedno pitanje kaj ak sam budna 24h kak da onda pišem , da li će mi to jako utjecati na BT?

----------


## plavaa

Franny, nisam ni ja znala dok nisam pocela, a onda sam sve sto sam naucila saznala preko neta  :Smile:  Samo ti pitaj, dapace - kako ces naucit ako ne pitas ...

 dadukano - onda ne pises uopce BT jer ju nemas. (za mjeriti BT moras spavati barem 3-4 sata u komadu)

----------


## Ljubicica

> p.s.
> pa me zanima sto znace kratice BD i DPO?


BD= Baby Dance, tj kad imas odnos.
DPO= Day Post Ovulation tj Dani Posle Ovulacije   :Wink:

----------


## Franny

joj, ljubicica, hvala puno.

istina, jucer sam malo dulje svrljala netom pa sam do nekih zakljucaka i sama dosla, a kasnije sam bas i pronasla tumacenje tih nekih znakova.

no tnx anyway.

puse,
 :Love:  


p.s. plavaaa, hvala ti kaj me razumijes

----------


## dadukano

:Embarassed:  da li  mi neko od vas može objesniti onako "zdravo seljački" kako da opipam cervix( sve ono kaj traže na FFriendu), neznam kaj da opipam  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## plavaa

Ja to ne radim, meni je to malo blaaaaaaaah, nije mi ugodno uopce ... 
Ali NATTIE2 je dobro objasnila:




> Obavezno osim temperature je praćenje crvikalne sluzi što vidim da pratiš. Nakon toga moraš pratiti i položaj cervixa. To je bitno jer po temp i sluzi možeš samo nagađati kad je ov bila. Cervix se otvara postepeno prema ovulaciji i nakon nje zatvara. Kao i sve za vrijeme menzesa ne trebaš ga pratiti. Pipa ga se samo jednom dnevno da ne izazoveš infekciju i to s dobro opranim rukama. Najbolje je u isto doba dana jer i on se mijenja s obzirom na okolnosti. Ja sam oko 5 popodne nakon posla provjeravala gdje je. U kupatilu skineš gaćice, jednu nogu digneš na kadu i s jednim prstom (srednjim ili kažiprstom) uđeš u rodnicu i tražiš kraj. Dočaraj si to kao slovo "M" ---> kad zabodeš prst kraj ti je ovaj mali v u slovu m i to je cervix, ali ako odeš u stranu naići ćeš na meso rodnice  i nećeš ga moći naći. Dakle vršak tvog kažiprsta traži tu neku izbočinu koja je prije ovulacije TVRDA I ZATVORENA ali osjetiš da je nekakva sitna rupica tamo.....što se tiče tvrdoće, feeling je kao da dotakneš vršak svog nosa. Bliže ovulaciji i za vrijeme primjetit ćeš kako je cervix omekšao i otvorio se.....sad je mekan kao tvoja donja usna kad je popipaš a rupicu ćeš osjetiti kao malo veću udubinu u koji ti vršak kažiprsta "upadne". Treba prakse oko ovoga ali puno pomaže kod interpretacije tablice jer uvijek ima sumnje oko toga kad se ov stvarno desila. 
> 
> Nabavi si *F test* u ljekarni za 109 kn. To ti je stakalce na koje ujutro čim izmjeriš temp stavljaš prvu slinu ispod jezika. Kad se osuži pokazat će ti točkice ako si neplodna ili paprat ako si plodna. To ti nije isključiv znak plodnosti ali u kombinaciji s temp, cervikalnom sluzi i položajem cervixa daje izvrsne rezultate. Ja sam tako zatrudnila....ako pogledaš moju tablicu imat ćeš pravi uvid u to što znači imati sve pokazatelje----->>>pomislili smo da je ov bila 13DC jer se sve poklopilo, međutim nakon 3 dana temp je pala na 36,1 (16DC) i pomislili smo da smo fulali, a kad je F test pokazao tako prelijepu razgranatu paprat kao nikad do tada a cervix se ponovo otvorio----> znali smo da je sad ili nikad i napravili bebu! Da nisam sve to radila ne bismo bili uspaničeni vidjevši paprat i ponovo otvoren cervix i bebu bi još čekali.
> 
> Ovulacija se ne dešava uvijek na dan pada temperature tako da ako imaš dva mjeseca s dvije identične tablice temperature, ovulacija je mogla biti u različiti dan. To će ti reći svi ovi pokazatelji zajedno!!!

----------


## dadukano

plavaa, hvala ti puno na savjetima, baš sam probala i izgleda kako je nattie2 objasnila ( ako sam dobro opipala) idem se baciti na   :Love:  !!  vidjet ćemo kaj bu bilo!

----------


## plavaa

drzim fige!!

samo sad provjeravaj tako svaki dan u otprilike isto vrijeme i trebala bi primjetiti promjene   :Smile:

----------


## Franny

jos jedno pitanjce vezano za bazalnu temp.

ako mi je nakon ovulacije temp. konstantno jedno 5 dana bila jednaka (36,39C), pa je 24 dc. pala na 36,00 C da bi 25., 26. i 27. dc (tj.danas) bila konstantno 36,29 C , znaci li taj pad (unatoc tome da je temp. visa nego prije ovuacije, kad sam bila "pothladjena" na 35,29 C  :Smile: ), dakle, znaci li taj pad temp. da se ipak nije dogodila oplodnja???
znam da sam imala neka mjerenja u 7:20h, ali vecinom, kad si pogledam chart vidim da su vriednosti uzimane u 5:00 do 5:20.
takodjer sam napravila mali eksperiment i sad vec par dana mjerim kak je plavaa rekla, drito iz kreveta, cim otvorim lijevo oko, dakle u 5:00. ali onda izmjerim opet nakon kretanja do WC-a kao sto sam nekad u neznanju radila i vrijednosti su mi apsolutno iste!!! nista mi nije temp veca. mjerim na isti nacin, u ustima.

ako skuzite koj eje bilo pitanje( od ovog mog filozofiranja   :Embarassed:  ), javite odgovor, pliz.

hvala i puse.

----------


## wewa

Franny, taj tvoj pad temp. 5 DPO moze oznaciti implantaciju i u chartanju se obicno naziva "implantation dip" - pad temp. povezan s ugnjezdjivanjem oplodjenog jajasca u zid maternice. drzim fige da je to bas ono sto se tebi dogodilo!

----------


## Franny

juhu, jupi! to bi bas bilo supach! ali, necu nis poduzimati dok mi ne prodje dan kad bih cca trebala dobiti. istina bog, ovih sam dana turbo umorna (s vremena na vrijeme, ne konstantno, pa se isto ne zelim zavaravati), ali to pripisujem svojem tlaku koji varira pa kad padne, padnem s njim i ja, a osim toga zbog ovog ludo toplog vremena, svima oko mene se uzasno spava pa si to nekak nepripisujem simptomima. bumo vidjeli...

no, svejedno, hvala na lijepim zeljama, vracam istom mjerom   :Kiss:

----------


## Franny

p.s.

ma, sad sam si isla detaljnije pogledat chart i vidim slijedecu situaciju:
od 1.-7. DPO  temp je bila u okvirima 36,39 C, 8.DPO padne na 36.29 C, 9.DPO (a ne 5 kak sam prvobitno napisala) padne na 35,88 C da bi sad opet 10. 11. i 12. DPO (tj. danas) temp. bila 36.29 C.
ok, strpit cu se jos 3-4 dana kad bih cca trebala dobit pa cemo vidjet. osim toga , bumo vidjeli vec sutra ujutro -mozda temp padne...

----------


## plavaa

9 je jos bolje jer je implantacija obicno 7-10 DPO  ;)

----------


## Franny

jooj, kak bi to bilo super. samo, nisam ja te srece, hehe, jer sam pocela temp. mjeriti ne 1. dc vec cca 10. dc, pa sam onda mjerila u kriva vremena...i tak. tako da bas necu previse nade polagat na ovaj chart (plus da mi je iscjedak ovaj cijeli mjesec apsoltulno jednak, vodenast, nikakvih pomaka nema, tj. nije postao gusci, niti gumenastiji, tj. zelatinozni, kako cesto zna postat u dane ovulacje...).

danas mi je temp opet jednaka, 36.29 C. jel to dobro ili bi trebala biti jos veca? mislim, ak se sumnja da se dogodila oplodnja, treba li temp. rasti ili je dovoljno da je na istom? hvala bogu da nije pala, jel tak? da je pala znacilo bi da se nije dogodila oplodnja???

hvala na utjehama i puse,
 :Love:

----------


## plavaa

Ne mogu ti rec jel tvoja vrijednost ok ...
Meni temp oko 36.2 (dakle samo maaalo manje od tvog) znace M i ja bih ocekivala M sutra. Ali to sam ja i moje tijelo. Tvoje reagira i ponasa se na svoj nacin, tako da ovo moze biti dobro   :Wink:

----------


## Franny

ma ja necu vise filozofirat o tome jesam li ili nisam jer zam da - nisam. nije jos nis doslo, ali me onak bolucka kao i inace prije M, a danas mi se i temp spustila na 35.97 (doduse, vrijednosti su jos uvijek iznad one linije, ali..pad je pad). a jucer sam predvecer vec pocela osjecati i onu nervozu, kao kad bih nekome mogla glavu odristi bez ikakvog razloga, bez da me je itko raspigao ili sl. ali sam se suzdrzavala, hahaha. daklem, to mi sve upucue na jedan novi PMS...
nis, kak vele u igrama nasrec : "vise srece iduci put"...

puse,  :Love:

----------


## Franny

draga plavaa ili tko vec zna,

buduci da se vro vjerojatno vise kuzite od mene u iscitavanje charta na fertilityju, zanima me jel ti komp sam pokaze (po nekim vrijednostima, npr.) zelenu liniju koja spaja par povisenih temperatura i koja znaci da je doslo do oplodnje ili se ti prvo testiras, skuzis da je plusic, to upises u chart pa onda komp to zabiljezi? zanima me moze li se po nekim drugim parametrima bez prethodnog testiranja ukazati na postojanje trudnoce? mislim si ono, ovi koji su napravili program su ipak pametniji i bla, bla bla pa vec pojedine vrijednosti mogu npr. ukazivati na to, bez testiranja...ili to jos nije tak usavrseno, hehe?

hvala,    :Love:

----------


## plavaa

Zelena linija izmedu temp. se pojavljuje tek nakon sto ti upises plus  :Wink: 



> zanima me moze li se po nekim drugim parametrima bez prethodnog testiranja ukazati na postojanje trudnoce?


18 povisenih temp zaredom nakon O se uzimaju kao vrrrrrrrrrrrlo siguran znak trudnoce 

drzim fige!!

----------


## Franny

draga plavaaa, tnx.

meni se temp spusta za 0,1 C svakih koliko -  toliko, pa mi malkoc naraste do 0,5 C razlike tak da mi sve tosmrdi na pad temp. uoci M.  u principu, ocekujem ju svaki tren pa se idem malo oprat hadnom vodom da ne fantaziram vise... bum se nadala iduci mjesec.

puse i hvala.

 :Love:

----------


## Franny

Ja sam dosadna ko us, sa svojim pitanjima. Znam to. Sorry  :/ .
Ali, kaj mogu kad me stalno nesto zanima. 
A sad me zanima slijedece, ako netko zna:

kakva je cervikalna sluz ako se dogodila oplodnja, odnosno ima li je uopće? Ako npr. nema cervik. sluzi (suha faza), a izostala je mjesecnica, odnosno trenutno kasni, je li to znak da oplodnja nije uspjela i da ce M stici svaki tren?
Zahvaljujem na odgovoru.

BTW, meni po fertilitiju ispada da na danasnji dan imam 18 uzastopno povisenih temperatura, ali ja cu ipak jos malkoc pricekat s testicem jer je moje mjerenje temp. u pocetku bilo neispravno (nisam mjerila u isto vrijeme i tak to) pa nekak nemrem vjerovat da nam se ipak posrecilo  :Smile: 

puse svima i sorry na gnjavazi

 :Love:

----------


## plavaa

E to pojma nemam  :/ 

Pogledaj na FF jel pise ista o tome ..

Koji ti je dc?

----------


## Franny

ma jesam, procesljala sam cijeli FF uzduz i poprijeko, analizirala sve FAQ-ove, rostala i po drugim slicnim siteovima, ali nisam nis nasla. nema veze, bum pitala svoju doc kad odem na pregled, ak do onda nis ne nadjem. 

danas mi lagnini zavrsava 33. dc (no meni je ciklus 30 - 35 dana, tak da jos uvijek imam sanse dobit ...; zato i cekam s testicem).


hvala i puse,

 :Love:

----------


## plavaa

Franny, u subotu test? ;)

----------


## Franny

jesemti gajde, kaj si brza s odgovorom, hahaha.

mislis da cu izdrzati do subote?? osim toga, bum vidjela ak mi sutra drasticno padne temp. ispod one zamisljene linije - idem se plakat  :Sad:

----------


## plavaa

Ah, kad se motam okolo ....  :lol: 

Ma kazem do subote, da ne potrosis testic bez veze.

A sta ima veze ako i dode M ... Prosao ti je mjesec super - upoznavala si svoje tijelo i to je savrseno iskoristen mjesec, nema smisla tugovati  :) 

Beba ce doc kad ona smisli, a ne mama. Jedna moja jaaaaako dobra frendica kaze kako ona vec sad ima vrlo tvrdoglavo dijete koje je uci da ce bit onak kak ono hoce, a ne onak kak ona planira  :lol:  :lol:

----------


## Franny

onak, u povjerenju, kupila sam onaj jeftini SIGN - Test (21,00kn) kak si mi savjetovala pa mi nekak nije zal i ako ga iskoristim, a bude corak  :Smile: 
zacudila sam se kad sam istu apotekarku pitala da mi da najeftiniji test, a ona mi ga je i - dala. ali tam onekud iz zapecka, odakle mi prije NIJE davala sve one intim pluseve, grrr. a ja bedak, mislila da su to jedini  :/ 

ma naravno, nece mi biti tak jako zao jer prije sam dosta povrsno kuzila neke stvari, a sad zahvaljujuci vama i ovom forumu znam dosta sto mi moze pomoci za daljnja nastojanja...

a i ne predajem se ja tak lako. mozda moja beba ipak zeli biti lav u horoskopu, sto bi i meni pasalao, hehehe. (jer da se sad zacela, bila bi rakica).

puse

----------


## Franny

hm, hm, hm... meni vrag nije dao mira pa sam se ja ipak jutros testirala. i kamo srece da otpocinje novo odbrojavanje...ali nis od toga. testek negativan  :Sad: , bazalna i dalje "povisena" (u odnosu na ostale vrijednosti), a M nema... bas lijepo.
Iduci tjedan tak i onak idem k svojoj doc pa cemo vidjeti.

 :?

----------


## Rianea

> a moze jos jedno pitanjce (za mene "pothladjenu", hehe)?


I ja od kad sam ostala trudna, trenutno 6.tj., stalno mi je hladno, temp. nisam mjerila, sta se desava sa mnom da li umirem?   :Sad:   :Laughing:

----------


## Garfy

Pomozite mi savjetom. Imam terapiju utrogestanom od 16.-26. dana, ne znam zašto ali čudno mi je da prestajem stavljat utrogestan 26. dan baš kada se plod treba održati. Bazalnu temperaturu povisuje upravo progesteron, a ja imam jako nisku razinu. Ima li netko ovakvih iskustava? Javite mi se molim Vas :?

----------


## sanjana

Branka
Kako izgleda tvoj temperaturni niz?Koje su vrijednosti tvoje temp.?
Evo mog iskustva: i ja sam mislila da  je temp pod utricima vislja nego inace i da ne pada na dan implantacije. Moja je uobicajeno nakon ovulacije 36.7 ili 36.8 i isto mi je takva s utricima, a do implantacjskog pada mi je izgleda(sumnjam da sam trudna,ali jos nisam posve sigurna) doslo 7 i 9  dan( na 36.4) iako sam koristila utrice. Dodajem da mi inace nije dolazilo do pada temp tih dana,uvijek mi je nakon ovulacije bila 36.7 i mozda za 0.1 manja.

I mali savijet,i ja sam ga dobila od iskusnijih, nemoj prekidati s utricima,ako ces procuriti procurit ces i uz njih. Ako mislis da si trudna,koristi neki testic ili odi raditi betu,to je najpouzdanije.

----------


## Garfy

Sanjana draga hvala ti na odgovoru. Prvi put sam ovde. Pokušavam zatrudnit već 6 godina, prošla sam svega i svačega. Kad bi Vam rekla da mi u 6 god ginić nikad nije izvadio progesteron ne bi mi vjerovale, a bila sam i u bolnici (HSG). Sada po prvi put su mi otkrili tako nizak progesteron i dobila sam terapiju od 16.-26. dana. Otkrili su mi i bakteriju Clamidiju koju sam izliječila već prvom terapijom (hvala Bogu). Sada sam nakon pustih razočarenja i tvrdnji doktora da je sve u redu, promijenila ginića i našla drugu koja mi je ovo sve i otkrila naapoookoon!! Sada sam odlučila svoje iskustvo dijeliti s Vama kako bi mi pomogle svojim iskustvom i ja Vama svojim.
Kako misliš da ne prestajem stavljat utriće?

----------


## leonas

Čitam u detalje sve što ste do sada napisale. Ja čekam rezultate AIH i mjerim temeraturu. 
Temperaturu nisam prije mjerila, ali znam da je moja uobičajena 36.5 C. Nakon inseminacije sam počela mjeriti i rezutati su ovakvi:

AIH 14 dc - 36.7 ujutro
      15 dc - 36.7 ujutro                
      16 dc - 36.7 ujutro                
      17 dc - 36.7 ujutro                
      18 dc - 36.9 ujutro
      19 dc - 37.1 ujutro 
Popodne i navečer se kreće 36.7-37.1

Prehlađena nisam  :/ 

dani mi se vuku.........do tada svaki vaš komentar je dobro došao

----------


## plavaa

leonas, jel ti mjeris bazalnu ili tek tako?

----------


## leonas

Ujutro, čim otvorim oči, uvijek u isto vrijeme, običnim toplomjerom ispod pazuha.

----------


## plavaa

A jel uzimas neke lijekove koji bi mogli utjecati na povisenje tjelesne temp? ne znam utjecu li utrici na to ili nesto sl?  :?

----------


## leonas

Drugi dan od inseminacije počela koristiti utrogestane. I prije njihovog korištenja, (ali počevši od 14 dc) temperatura je viša za 0.2 C, tako da nisam sigurna da je ta povišica od njih. Drugo ništa ne koristim.

----------


## Franny

> Ujutro, čim otvorim oči, uvijek u isto vrijeme, običnim toplomjerom ispod pazuha.


bazalna se  u principu mjeri u ustima, a ne ispod pazuha!!!!

----------


## leonas

Znači, mjerenje ispod pazuha ne vrijedi?! 

Naime, znam da se bazalna temp. mjeri u ustima, ali eto ja  mjerim ispod pazuha. Porast temperature je porast temp. ili............ja živim u neznanju i zabludi  :?

----------


## Lutonjica

može i ispod pazuha.
drugo pitanje ne kužim  :?

----------


## Franny

ma moze i ispod pazuha, ali rekoh: u princpiu. neke ju mjere i vaginalno...ima sto nacina.
porast je porast, s tim se slazem. sad, ako si uzimala utrogestane, cini mi se da ti oni takodjer utjecu na porast temperature (kao meni dobrostan - progesteron) pa ti u tom slucaju vriednosti temperatura bas i nisu mjerodavne i vjerodostojne.

----------


## leonas

Ma ono što izluđuje je što sve to može biti, ali i ne mora biti neki dobar znak. 
Ono što jedino i definitivno znam je da moram imati više strpljenja čekati dan kada ću znati rezultat. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## isa

> pa me zanima: ako se npr. dogodila oplodnja, ima li iscjetka ili i on nestaje kao kad se tijelo priprema za dobivanje M??(tzv. suha faza).


Da i ja sam se baš to pitala.
Da li netko zna?

----------


## Garfy

Meni uvijek dan ili dva prije M bude tzv."suha faza" i uvijek su mi govorili da to znači da nije došlo do oplodnje. U slučaju oplodnje bude iscjetka. Međutim, ovaj mjesec sam imala iscjedak i dobila M nije bilo nikakve "suhe faze" tako da ni to nije pravilo. Ni ja više ništa ne razumin.

----------


## Franny

e super, garfy, napokon mi je netko odgovorio nakon mjeseci i mjeseci sto me to pitanje muci  :D  :D 
bilo kako bilo, glavno da mi znamo kako je u teoriji, a u praksi ... a ko biga znao   :Razz:

----------


## isa

Hvala na odgovoru.
Čini se - sve je relativno!  :?

----------


## plavaa

> može i ispod pazuha.





> ma moze i ispod pazuha, ali rekoh: u princpiu.


*Bazalna temperatura se ne mjeri ispod pazuha!!*

U ustima, vagini ili anusu. Ispod pazuha NE!





> LINK[/url]]You should try to place the thermometer the same way each day (*same location of your mouth, same depth vaginally and rectally*).

----------


## Garfy

Jeli moguće dobiti M a da temperatura ostane povišena. To mi se događa već drugi ciklus. Jeli moguć da je to od klomifena ili utrogestana? Zna li netko? prije bi dobila M kad bi mi temp. pala na 36,3 a sada dobijem sa skoro 37,0 a evo 3 d.c mi je BT 36,7  :?

----------


## kikica2

I meni je bila sve do 5.dc 36.7C, a prošli sam mjesec pila dabroston. Možda je ipak to razlog što nam je temp. ostala povišena.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Franny

> Lutonjica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> može i ispod pazuha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fala ti, plavaa, kaj si me podrzala   :Laughing:  . znala sam i ja da se mjeri u ustima (napisah to na stranici prije), ali nisam imala vremena traziti detaljne dokaze za to, a ti si ih fino navela. zato sam napisala da se u principu mjeri u ustima i vaginalno, da bas kategoricki ne tvrdim nesto, ali sad mi je drago da si ti potvrdila!!
pusa  :Love:

----------


## Franny

> I meni je bila sve do 5.dc 36.7C, a prošli sam mjesec pila dabroston. Možda je ipak to razlog što nam je temp. ostala povišena.


hmmmm...meni je, unatoc cinjenici da sam 3 mjeseca zaredom pila dabroston, temp uvijek pala ili dan nakon sto bih dobila M ili cak i dan prije same M odnosno na dan D.
osim u ovom ciklusu kad mi je vec trebala doc prije cca 2-3 dana, ali temp se ne spustaju vec, dapace - rastu  :?  :? 
mozda je razlog tome da sam cca 10ak dana prehadjena i imam neku hunjavicu pa je zato temp povisena  :? 8ali opet, nije sad to neki drasticni porast temp, nista sto vec nisam tijekom mjerenja zabiljezila i u nekom ranijem ciklusu).

mozda dabroston utjece, a mozda i ne (odnosno klomifen / utrogestan)  :? 

poludima na te individualnosti! ali bas nas to cini ljudima i - ljudima. inace bi, valjda, bili roboti, da je svima jednako i na isti nacin....

----------


## Garfy

Franny kolika je BT. Jeli to miriše na + ?   :Kiss:

----------


## aannkkaa

Franny-hajde radi test,nemoj da si kukavica kao sto sam JA   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Mila

Evo da se i ja ukljucim u diskusiju.
Franny koliko sa ja mogla vidjeti iz tvojih chartova trudnoca je vrlo moguca u tvom slucaju. Malo sam analizirala i chart galeriju pritom sam odabrala chartove koji pokazuju trudnocu i uzimanje progesterona i moram ti reci da si ti tu negdje u okvirima moguce trudnoce. Uradi test i rijesi se brige, jer ako si trudna stres ti definitvno nece pomoci. Drzim fige!! Nadam se da ces nas obradovati sa ++++++++++!!!!!!

----------


## kikica2

Franny?
Ajde, razveseli nas malo! (jednim plusićem)  :D

----------


## fresia

Franny,

gdje siiiiiiiiii?   
javi se, čekamo...   :Grin:

----------


## Sandrij2

Hm, franny, i ja sam se sad zabavljala gledajući ti graf.   :Wink:  Meni to isto daje neke nade, naročito u usporedbi s tvojim prethodnim chartom. Sad ti temperatura već nekoliko dana tako lijepo ujednačena i što je najbitnije ne pada. Mislim da je vrijeme za testić, ako je +, a nadam se da JESTE, da se možeš opustiti, a ako je -, ionako bi saznala kad tad. 
vibrrrrrrram za jedan lijepi veliki plusić! :D

----------


## Mary Ann

Evo i mene sa jednim pitanjem,
Danas od jutra imam povišenu temperaturu i to 37,1 (danas mi je 8 dan od ET) a sada kad je došla večer osjećam se kao da me je pregazilo sto kamiona  :Embarassed:  . Mislim da nisam dobila nikakvu virozu (bar nemam nikakve simptome osim glavobolje) a ja i inače jako rijetko imam povišenu temperaturu.
Pošto ste vi curke specijalisti u mjerenju temperature a ja to nisam nikad radila molim nekakav odgovor. Jel to možda implatacija? Možda se samo nadam, ali od utrogestana nije jer kad sam prošla dva puta radila AIH nisam imala povišenu temperaturu.

E baš sam ga sad odužila   :Love:

----------


## Franny

jooj, curke, ma tu sam!   :Love:   :Heart:  
nemrem ja do kompa onda kad bih htjela jer na poslu bas nemam neke mogucnosti. kad imam slobodan sat, ima ga jos netko samnom, pa u zbornici ima jos ljudi i nije mi bas zgodno ni ugodno uvijek tipkat, dakle uglavnom tipkam od kuce, ali tu je onda moj dragi koji kvoca zbog poveceg racunaaaa...hehehe i tak to, pa moram dozirat druzenja s vame, iako bih stalno bila u kontaktu - da mogu.

no, da skratimo: jako sam happy kaj navijate za mene i za moj plusek, ali...ja bum ipak jos malo pricekala   :Grin:   ne samo da vas i sebe przim na vatrici, vec zato jer mi je vec dosta razocarenja i gledanja te jedne crtice, a toliko zelim vidjeti dvije.
je, priznajem, prosli mi je ciklus M trajala samo neka sugava 3 dana pa me to zbunilo i napravila sam test pa je bio negativan (ne sjecam se sad tocno koji dan, ali dovoljno kasno da bi se mogao vidjeti plusek, ak se kaj ugnijezdilo od proslog ciklusa kad smo hopsali ko mahniti   :Grin:   :Grin:  , ali nis se ocito nije ulovilo). zato  bi mi sad bilo fakaaaaaat cudno da se nekaj ulovilo jer smo bili aktivni bas u dane kad bi meni kao skolski trebala bit O (dakle cca na pola 28.-30-dnevnog ciklusa), ali ocito mi tada O nije bila po fert. friendu, te taman dan kasnije nego li je meni fertil. friend zabiljezio O. sad ko ce ga znat zakaj je on bas taj dan odlucio reci da je meni bilaO, a ne dan kasnije (valjda mu je taj uzasni skok bio simptimatican  :? )

eto, tak da mi je uzaaasno vec gledat te minuse i minuse. kaj nije dosta da ih gledam na svom tekucem racunu   :Grin:  , jos ih moram i na trakici gledat, hehehe?

budem jos ipak mrvicu pricekala. vidim da mi se tu aannkkaa celici, pa cu i janjenim stopama!
jer imala sam sve simtome da cu dobit M (i bolnije grudi i bol u donjem dielu tibice), a sad je sve to nestalo  :?  odnosno, nije bas nestalo, ali nije tek intenzivno...pa me to sve zbunjuje...


u svakom slucaju, cure, jako vas puuuuno grlim i ljubim i hvala vam kaj ste tu  :D 
puseki museki  :Love:

----------


## Lulu

Cure, pitanjce:
da li je nuzno da se nakon implantacije pojavi implantation dip? Moze li proci i bez toga?   :Embarassed:  
Hvala.

----------


## fresia

Lulu,

Koliko ja znam (čitajući na Fertility Friend stranici i proučavajući chartove koji su rezultirali trudnoćom) nije nužno da se na dan implantacije (dan prije ili poslije) pojavi "implantation dip".

Može ali i ne mora da se pojavi (to nije pravilo) a da rezultat ipak bude trudnoća.

Puno pozdrava i sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## Lulu

Hvala, draga.
Temperatura mi je jutros naglo pala, a i test je pokazao minus velik ko kuća, tak da ovaj mjesec ništa od veselja. Šmrc. Taman mi se mašta razigrala...   :Sad:

----------


## Milana

:Sad:  
Ne gubi nadu i ovaj ciklus ponovno kreći u akciju!  :Love:

----------


## kikica2

Koliki je taj pad temperature kod implantacije?

----------


## Milana

Dal može implatacija doći npr. 3. dan naokn O?
Meni su na FF bila 2 snižavanja temp. (doduše ni jedno se nijen pokazalo kao O, ali recimo da se FF zeznuo  :Wink:  ) 3 dana nakon te navodne O opet sm jedan dan imala nižu temp. i sada svaki dan raste. Jel bi to možda, moža bila kakva nada?

----------


## Lulu

Ako sam ja dobro pokopčala stvari, u ljubavi i ratu sve je moguće.   :Laughing:  
Hvala ti ivana na odgovoru, moram priznat da mi se već bljuje od akcije. Mislim da ću ovaj mjesec krenut sa svim mogućim pretragama, brisevima, hormonima, ubadanjima, nabadanjima i ostalim čudima. Nemam više snage za toplomjere i testove. uh

----------


## Milana

Lulu   :Laughing:  
I moj muž kaže da ima osjećaj kad ide u krevet da ide na posao.  :Laughing:

----------


## Lulu

znaaam. Samo što za posao ponekad dobijes plaću, a ovdje ne dobiješ ništa osim par decilitara krvi bez kojih bi sasvim dobro mogao živjeti.

----------


## Franny

:Laughing:  
e bas si me nasmijala  8) 

ivanab.... implantacia se dogadja cca 7-10 dana nakon O. dakle, ako ste odnose imali bas u doba O, tek za 7 - 10 dana ti se moze to dogoditi, prije - nazalost ne!

i ja se masu puta nadam da se fert. fr. zeznuo, ali...nekak uvijek ispadne po njegovom   :Laughing:

----------


## isa

Kada M i ja prvi ciklus nismo uspjeli, drugi ciklus sam se odlučila mjeriti BT da bi mogla točno odrediti O.
Jedan ciklus sam mjerila i opet ništa.
M je rekao da pustim mjerenje BT, da prepustim sve slučaju, da ćemo mi lijepo stalno biti u akciji i kad bude bude.
Slijedeći mjesec sam razmišljala da li mjeriti BT ili ne i prošlo 5 dana M i odlučim se ipak mjeriti i uzmem toplomjer, ispadne mi i slomije se.
Shvatila sam to kao znak da ne mjerim. :/

----------


## plavaa

> ivanab.... implantacia se dogadja cca 7-10 dana nakon O. dakle, ako ste odnose imali bas u doba O, tek za 7 - 10 dana ti se moze to dogoditi, prije - nazalost ne!


Moze biti i prije  ;) Zasto ne bi bilo, recimo, sesti dan?  ;) 


Nase tijelo nije toliko precizan stroj da ga sa 100tnom sigurnoscu mozemo ugurati u nekakav rok i reci "nema ni prije ni kasnije"  :)

----------


## Garfy

Meni je danas 7 d.c a BT još uvijek 36,7. Trudna nisam, jer sam radila betu prije M i bila je negativna. Trenutno sam na terapiji klomifen+utrogestan. Ima li netko takvo iskustvo? Zašto BT nije pala? Jeli to zbog klomifena ili...? :?

----------


## Milana

Danas mi je FF pokazao O točno na 14 dan  :/  nažalost baš taj dan ništa nije bilo, ali je bilo dan prije, a kao plivači prežive i do 72 sata. Možda je jedan ipak doplivao?   :Wink:  
Ovo mi je malo bezveze kad mi 6 dana unatrag kaže da sam ovulirala.
Ja sam jako, jako nestrpljiva i najrađe bi još danas napravila testić, ali žao mi novaca baciti ako se pokaže - velik ko kuća, a znam da hoće. 
već me i žene u ljekarni sa sažaljenjem gledaj kad dođem po test za trudnoću   :Sad:

----------


## fresia

Drage cure,

Meni je više dosta i mjerenja bazalne i lovljenja ovulacije   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Uvijek se pokazalo da je do sad bila 16. ili 17 dc., a ovaj mjesec bila 14.dc.
Kad god mislim da će kasnije, bude ranije i obratno   :Mad:  

Stalno pravim neke proračune u glavi, dan i noć, do besvijesti.
Ako je ov. bila tad i tad, a akcija tad i tad... onda ....
Da čovjek izludi!  :? 

I nije nimalo romantično!

----------


## Milana

Pale potpuno te razumijem i slažem se s tobom. 
ovo je grozno!
e a ajde ti sama sebi reci "ne neću razmišljati o tome". pa sanjam kako guram kolica, a da ne govorim kako mi mozak tek radi kad sam budna.

----------


## Metvica

> znaaam. Samo što za posao ponekad dobijes plaću, a ovdje ne dobiješ ništa osim par decilitara krvi bez kojih bi sasvim dobro mogao živjeti.


Kad smo već na temi, jeste čule onu foru - "U čemu je razlika između plaće i menstruacije?" Nikakva:
1. dobiješ je jednom mjesečno
2. krvavo je zaradiš
3. sretna si kad je dobiješ (to samo za one koje nisu s ovog podforuma ili potpomognute  :Wink:  ) 
4. traje ti 5-6 dana
5. a poslije se možeš j...   :Grin:

----------


## Lulu

Moje prvo odustajanje od mjerenja je uslijedilo nakon što sam jedno jutro zakrkljala s toplomjerom u grlu. Fantastično iskustvo! I dugo mi je trebalo da ponovno počnem s tim. A sad... sad te svoje krivulje mogu gledati satima. Čitam ih ko knjigu, a razmišljam i o fototapeti, toliko su divne   :Grin:

----------


## kikica2

Čitala sam danas da se implantacija može desiti najranije 5, a najkasnije 12 dan nakon ovulacije. Dok se u pravilu dešava između 7 i 10 dana.

----------


## ivory

I ja pročitala upravo na FF-u!

----------


## loris

Cure,ako je došlo do oplodnje BT je povišena - to znam.
Zanima me ako je trudnoća u pitanju kakva je BT od ovulacije do početka sljedeće M.
Danas mi je 23 DC i tem. mi je 37.3  :Love:

----------


## plavaa

ako si trudna nema pocetka sljedece M



nitko ti ne moze reci "koliko bi trebalo biti". jedini odgovor je - poviseno od tvoje normalne - hoce li to biti 0.4, 0.5, 0.6 vise ... ne znas ni ti, a kamoli mi   :Wink:

----------


## loris

Hvala,upravo me to zanimalo. :D

----------


## plavaa

drago mi je da sam pomogla  :)

----------


## Milana

Cuke, može da mi malo škicnete chart. Šta kažete na njegov izgled? Je li obećavajući ili ....
ovo mi je prvi cikklus da ga ovako pratim pa nisam sigurna da li ga doboro čitam.   :Smile:

----------


## Milana

:Laughing:  
Nešto sam zaboravila...


http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/11d0ca

----------


## plavaa

savrsen je!  :)

----------

